
Index-Fund Evangelist, Burton Malkiel, Is Straying from His Gospel - chollida1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/22/business/burton-malkiel-investment-stock-index-funds.html
======
sharemywin
wait lemming investing doesn't always work?

